# 1st milling attempt!



## trevmcrev (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey guys, i've been doing tree work for over 12 years and just had the pleasure of salvaging and milling some logs. The 2 trees were River Red Gum (Eucalyptus cameldulensis) of around 90 years old. Heres some pics anyway. Now ive just gotta figure out what im gonna do with them.
Trev


----------



## Newfie (Apr 12, 2006)

cool pics, never seen the double powerhead set-up in action. How long did it take to mill that log that is stacked?

Did you do it in a garage or something?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 12, 2006)

Newfie said:


> Did you do it in a garage or something?



Aussies do it in the garage!


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 12, 2006)

Now that's a hell of a rig. I understand the saws have to be within a few cc of each other. What do you have on there?


----------



## trevmcrev (Apr 12, 2006)

It took about 4 hrs start to finish, learning as we went. I still have 1 more log the same to do, and think it will be quicker this time.

(Aussies do it in the garage) LOL We did it inside a factory we use as a depot, big roller doors open at both ends so ventilation was ok. makes a bit of a mess though! My coffee the next morning was a bit crunchy 

2 x Stihl 066 were used but found it difficult to keep them matched, 1 would tend to hook in and pull thru it real good so youd have to feather it a bit so the other would keep up.

Trev.


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 12, 2006)

That was certainly not an "attempt", I see boards stacked up, that spells success in my book. Chainsaw milling with ONE powerhead isn't an "inside" kind of thing, let alone two 066s. Maybe that's why the one picture with the saws in action was so blurry... 

Just proves my point...Real Men Mill With Chainsaws  

Mark


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2006)

How much cutting did you get between chain sharpenings? What's the base cutter type (chisel, semi, chipper?).

I had a long day cutting maple yesterday - 9 sharpenings (touch up, but..)... about 1 per 18 linear fee in 15-18 inch maple. Granberg style chain from Chisel cutters.


----------



## trevmcrev (Apr 13, 2006)

I did 1 sharpen about half way through the log, it was all nice clean cutting.
The chain is carlton 3/8, full chisel, skip tooth.

Should be doing the next 1 in a few days 
Trev.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 13, 2006)

you did well... 

I just ordered a reel of semi-chisel full comp. I was running full skip chisel with Granberg style mods. Worked great in cedar and alder, but was way too rough in maple, and dulled quickly. I ran an oregon semi chisel full comp, modified, and it was smoother cutting, We'll see how the stihl semi works (it wil be modified to Granberg style)...

I'm thinking of getting a custom carbide rip chain made up. One of the guys I'm working with is milling dry doug fir with a 20 degree full comp carbide, and it definitely lasts a long time. Anyone have experience with carbide rip chains?


----------

